# Weather comparrison 2012-1978



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

So I need some help on this one. Some social media and actual media are talking about the weather patterns this year being almost identical to what we experienced during the blizzard of '78. I wasn't around for 78 what do you all think?


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

I can't speak for 78(wasn't born yet) but this could be interesting to hear what others think. I'll do some looking tonight after work


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Those of us who are old enough to have experienced the blizzard of '78 probably can't remember that far back any more !!
Actually, what I can remember is that there probably are many similarities, but I can't say without a litlle research. I do remember going **** hunting with a buddy during Christmas break & on Christmas eve in light rain wearing just a T-shirt. And virtually no snow up until a week or so ahead of the blizzard, then all Hell broke loose !! 
Everyone was glad to have a mild winter after '76 & '77 and we paid for it in the end.
Let's hope that history does NOT repeat itself this time.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

From what I remember back than I would tend to believe the season has been very similar.The only thing missing is bout 45 cent a gallon gas,lol, sorry has to throw that in there.But all in all it is similar and if you pay attention the weather truely does run in cycles so who knows.Personally I see signs of no ice fishing this year,a rather mild spring and a real stormy early summer.Ticks are still out in areas,dannelions,spiders,and more robins hanging around than normal.But hey it could change over night and stay freezing cold till June


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I wasn't around in 78, but would love to see that much snow!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Let's hope not. That was one crazy storm. Had to sit at home for 3 days with a busted hand that connected with a dude's forehead the wrong way. By the time I got to the hospital, the bones had started to knit back together. Still messed up to this day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I remember the blizzard very well. There was like 24" of snow on the roads that day. I mushed into work in a pickup truck on roads that my tracks were the only ones on some streets in Akron! Then to hear when almost there, that GOODYEAR HAD CLOSED operations for the day!!(they NEVER did that before, or since!)-and that the governor had issued a state of emergency prohibiting being on the roads except emergency vehicles and personnel! I worked a couple hours in my office, left since I was the only one on my floor, and mushed back home to shovel snow. Drifting was very bad during and esp. after the storm. I had a drift from my roof in front of the garage to the ground and it extended 50'-halfway to the street! I had parked at the street end the evening before just in case. I went out and bought the larger of two snowblowers I could find at the box store which used to be across from Sears at Chapel Hill Mall. Not sure of what it was called anymore. That thing saved my butt that day and over the next several years! I don't remember much of what happened prior to the blizzard of '78 but I have vivid recollections of the aftermath!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Not sure I follow the comparisons to 2012...but I definitely remember the great blizzard of '78. It pretty much wiped out all the wild pheasants and quail that my dad & I used to hunt where we lived in mahoning county. The blizzard itself set all kinds of records and pretty much paralyzed the northern half of ohio and into canada. The governor declared a state of emergency and it was the only time in history the ohio turnpike was closed. I mostly remember being hunkered down at home with snow drifts up to the gutters. Even if you could get out your driveway there was nothing open.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I remember delivering newspapers in it. 

I think we made national news here in Mansfield with the trucker that was rescued after being stuck for 3 days holed up in his cab with snow drifted to the top of his rig.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember a story about my Grandpa working in a factory here in Delaware. He and his whole crew walked from Sunray stove to Willis school and had to stay the night. He was the super and would not let anyone leave until the next day. He lived about 17 miles out in the country. He called one of the farmers who had phone service. He asked him to start driving to Delaware on his big tractor. They met about 4 miles from the house before Grandpa couldn't get any further. Paul drove my Grandpa the rest of the way home sitting in the bucket of his tractor with three bags of groceries. My mom or no one else knew he was coming. They were surprised as could be when they heard the tractor pull up. They were snowed in for four days after that.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

If I remember right, we didn't have school the whole week. I remember being without power for quite a few days. My grandparents moved in with us because we had a woodburner, they had no heat. I remember how deep the snow drifts were, all the neighbor kids would get together behind my dad's barn where we made whole tunnel systems through the snow drifts, we had loads of fun playing in them all day long. Heck of a storm, but it was fun to us kids at that time of my life.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, I remember it being very warm in January, but I was in Guam.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I was living in a single story apartment complex near the I90 split on the east side of Cleveland. My apartment was totally covered. Had to tunnel out, putting the snow in the bathtub, sink wherever we could put it. That was easily the worst snow I've ever been involved with. Unfortunately I was snowplowing back then, worked for many days straight, catching a hour or two sleep whenever I could. Never plowed since, had enough.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I remember NO SCHOOL for a long time (seemed like a long time anyway). The Ohio River froze solid from Cincinnati to Northern Kentucky (people were walking all the way across and back) Here in Hamilton Ohio we had 80+ consecutive days with temperatures below freezing. 

The most unbelievable part, my mother (single parent raising 3 children) never missed a days work.




http://www.ohiohistory.org/etcetera/exhibits/swio/pages/content/1978_blizzard.htm


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I remember it well, because my future inlaws lost power and I took my kerosene heaters over to their house. It never seemed all that bad to me.
Every time I hear people talk about it, the snow gets deeper, the temps get lower and the wind blows stronger. 
It was a typical winter storm in Ohio if you ask me.--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I remember Jan 77 because it was so cold that everyone stayed in and watched "Roots". If it played in the summer it may not have had the same number of viewers.

I don't remember the 1978 blizzard as vividly but that's because it coincided with my discovery of a leafy substance that wasn't tobacco.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

5Cent said:


> I wasn't around in 78, but would love to see that much snow!


I was there. No you don't


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

die4irish said:


> I was there. No you don't


You got that right. 
I survived, but came close to not making it.

http://www.mass.gov/czm/blizzard78.htm


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Moved here the next year, but i do remember the "i survived the blizzard of 78" t shirts.

Bring it on, and lots of snow days...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I remember it and don't care for another,these blizzards are like a bad hangover. You wake up in the morning and see all this Sh** and think huh! I have to go to work but first I need to move about a ton of snow just to get out of the drive .And then...the road is filled with people who don't have to go to work, and don't know how drive in this but got to go some where,side way's backwards and even upside down!!My place of employment doesn't stop or close because of weather conditions The same for my wife;she's a nurse and on a few occasions the National Guard has given her a ride to work.:C


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Way too many people lost their life in that thing. I was 13 then but remember it well. Walked to town (about a mile) in 3 ft drifts to the store for mom. The store looked like it was going out of business with the empty shelves.

I live on a state highway and the mile stretch their were a dozen cars and trucks stuck, 3 state snow plows and a V grader all buried in 4ft drifts. It took a week for the state to get them out. They had to bring in front loaders to clear the road.

We had drift that went all the way to the top of our barn (15ft). I remember because I had to tunnel to the door to get in to get wood for the fireplace. Lost power for over a week. Not to mention the hunting sucked around here for a few yrs because not much survived outside.

We can have all the Modern day BLIZZARDS you want ( You know the ones that shut everything dowm for 5-7 inches of snow ) but no real ones like that again.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

We didn't have power (or heat) for 5 days. The Sheriff's office brought us food via snowmobile on day 6 or 7. Dad melted snow so we could flush the toilet, and warmed up soup and stuff with the propane torch. 

I'll never forget the sound of that wind. It screeched like a cat with its tail being pulled. 

Those who are wishing for something similar, or are scoffing at the stories....trust me, you didn't want to be there. How my parents kept it together with the three of us in the house for that long, with no power, and no heat...is beyond me. We played Yahtzee by candlelight, and slept with our winter coats and stocking hats on us. You could see your breath in our house, and there was frost on the inside of the windows. I was in kindergarten, and we missed 2+ weeks of school. So much that I we had to make it up on Saturdays. On top of all of that, our dog gave birth to a litter of pups while we were stuck inside. 

I remember when the snow plow came down our road, it was followed by a big loader. When the plow couldn't get through, the loader would dig a path. It was a helluva storm...that is for sure.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I was a senior in HS. We were out 17 days and had to make it up on Saturdays. It had been mild before the storm so much that we were trapping in sweat'shirts, (Dallas Cowboys my good luck shirt). It got bad enough people in the counrty could not get there firewood and started to burn their interior doors. I lived in North Baltimore and had the hook-up with farm boys that had snowmobiles and they were making runs out to I-75 to get people off the highway and take to churches and the school. We have several pics and it still looks crazy. WBGU PBS runs a show on the bizzard this time of the year


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't remember what the winter had been like leading up to it, but the blizzard was hard to forget. I was a freshman in college (Oxford) and they shut down everything except one carry out uptown. Being young and dumb we grabbed our cross country skis, some beer and headed out to Hueston Woods. Had a great day skiing, then came back to the dorms and hunkered down for a couple of days. In retrospect, heading out to Heuston Woods in those conditions was not the smartest move.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

As it happened, just as the storm hit I got slammed with an intense flu. I woke up at 6:00 and it was dark and I didn't know if it was morning or evening.

Weren't there news stories about a train that got stuck in a drift? BTW there are a lot of train vs. snow videos out there.

The late 70s Jacobsen awaits the next blast.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I was a senior in HS...we lived in a farming community and broke out the 4x4's to go help pull people out of ditches and deliver food over the next week. Most of the country roads were 1 lane tunnels...the amount of snow was not as great as the snow a few years ago but the wind cleared most of the fields etc and piled it up around roads, houses, etc...we had a ranch style house and the drifts were up to the roof! We all tied sleds to the back of trucks and had high speed sled demo-derbys in the town we lived, built ramps off of 2 story houses to sled down, and did all kinds of stupid things!!!
I worked at Wilson Freight Trucking Co as a Janitor and we were pulling trash out of snow piles (Mountains) until late May!
Hopefully this year is nothing like that....I already have SPRING FEVER!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Distinctly remember rain ahead of the `78 blizzard in SW Ohio followed by freezing rain for SEVERAL hrs, which in itself made the streets and rds icy, ODOT managed to keep the major highways open by concentrating on single lanes. Then the SNOW started, accompanied by 35- 50 (?) mph winds, instantly freezing any wet surfaces into a sheet of greased glass, and quickly being buried under a freak snowfall that just kept coming. 2 stranded plow drivers managed to get to our house and were retrieved by snow mobilers 6 hrs later; those were the last vehicles to pass that way for 5 days. The Army Reserve in Springfield was finally called up to assist clearing the county rds by the County Engineer; he gave them instructions to REMOVE the rubber track cushions from the M 113 armored personel carriers and with 2 of the remaining useable plows to run bare steel tracks to shatter the ice sheet on the road surfaces beneath the huge snow drifts. The Ohio Nat`l Guard followed in trucks with food and water and medics. Several times they run into abandoned cars completely buried by drifts, and would evacuate people and families who had lost power. As the wind had finally calmed, in the COLD air, you could hear them coming miles away, the sound of roaring engines and shattering glass. The Dayton and Columbus airports BOTH were forced to shut down for 72 hrs and the only flight into Wright Pat during that same time was a Reserve UH-1 "Huey' which unbelievably (without formal permission !) took off in "white out' conditions, was guided by radar and set down to rescue an imminently expectant mother aided by a Sheriff`s Deputy linked by walky talky to a local ham radio operator. Upon landing at Wright- Pat this intrepid pilot was blisteringly dressed down for his feat which he later descibed as "trying to see out of the middle of a milkshake". He was later formally awarded a medal by the Governor. NO, DO NOT want THAT again !


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> You got that right.
> I survived, but came close to not making it.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/czm/blizzard78.htm


Sorry guys, but I do. I love snow and winter. It's all about one's level of preparedness......I am prepared with backup heating capabilites, electricity and survival goodies if needed. What I do not want to see is other people suffer from it, but from my standpoint.....DUMP IT


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Was a Senior in H.S. then, Had a blast in that storm. Was driving a '67 Cutlass Convertible back then. Drove around all night with the top down. Me n' the ones in the front seat were warm, found if you tilt the visors down and crank the defroster the heat would circulate in the front. Poor guys in the back froze.







Ended up removing 6" of snow out of the back seat when I got home. Watching the reactions of the other people when they saw us was a blast. Probably figured we were idiots, and were probably right.  Hell, ya gotta have fun when your young...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

5Cent,
Looks like you like to hunt .......... if so, you don't want one of these anything like '78 !!! The wildlife populations dropped off a cliff & took a while to recover. A buddy of mine had a snowmobile & we took hay to areas for the deer in a couple places and quite a few of them survived. A couple other farms were litterally wiped out. 
I remember, a month or more after the storm, walking out in stubble fields and picking live raccoons up with my bare hands because they were too weak to fight & several of them had their front toes frozen off from digging in the fields and their eyes were white from snow blindness. Saved the ones that could be saved , fed them dog food & scraps in old rabbit hutches, until the weather broke enough to turn them loose. Used to have several covies of quail around the farm & never saw one since.
No, another blizzard is not for me & I hope we do not get another.
By the way, winds in Marysville were clocked at 77 mph & the storm still holds the record for the lowest barometric pressure ever recorded in Ohio.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We fished at the nearby bridge on christmas day prior to the blizzard of 78.I was 11 at the time. No ice and looked like a typical indian summer. We were out in the country,so got stuck for around a week. Nearby farmers with snowmobiles were our only means getting the necessities like milk,bread,sugar,and TP. There's a deep 20' ditch just down the road from mom and dads.Trees lined both sides of the road along with telephone poles. That section of the road next to the ditch had drifts above those phone lines and trees. After they excavated a path through that section,we walked on top of those trees and telephone poles.It was a canyon. Where that ditch shallowed up,there were only 10' drifts with a couple cars burried in them. Luckily we never lost power,but we were burned out with jig saw puzzles, LOL!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I was in High School the year of the Great Blizzard of '78 and here is what I remember. My parents owned a small farm in Wayne Counyt surrounded by much larger farms. We raised a few hogs, beef cattle and chickens. I also hunted and ran a trapline so I was out in the weather constantly and have a good memory of how it was so here goes.
It was a typical winter, lots of snow beginning in November, there was always snow for Thanksgiving and it made pheasant hunting much easier, just follow the tracks! Once the traps were in I had to break ice every morning and afternoon to get my Muskrats. So up through Christmas it was what I would call normal then 3-4 days before the Blizzard hit it got unusually warm. I remember driving home from school the afternoon before the blizzard and it was nearly 60 degrees, there was water everywhere and driving down the road I had to navigate over mounds of frozen snow. We lived on a dirt road back then so it didn't get plowed too often just pea gravel and cinders spread so milk trucks could get through to the farms. I woke up the next morning and was lying in bed listening to what I thought was a train back in the bottoms(thats what we called the valley) It sounded like the engine was whining like it was stuck or something. I got up and went downstairs and Dad and Mom were sitting at the kitchen table which was odd as Dad always left for work by 6 AM and it was 6 30. I asked him why he wasn't going to work and he told me to look out the front window which I did and I couldn't see anything at all except white. I went out on the porch and WHAM/WOW what a blast of cold air I got. It was then I realized it wasn't a train I heard but the roaring of the wind. Dad told me the radio was saying that it was a full force blizzard and that folks were just to stay home as the roads were impassable and that rescue vehicles couldn't get to people that got stranded. Remember, no such thing as a cell phone back then so if you got stuck you got to walk for help. Our electric was out already but we had a woodburner in the basement and kitchen so we were ok for heat and cooking, the only thing we needed was milk. We went to the barn to check the critters and had to carry warm water from the house down to the barn as the water froze up without the heat tape being on. Milk wasn't a problem, we just walked to the neighbors farm, he had 100 head of dairy cows and was dumping milk because the trucks couldn't get in to pick up for 4 days. The neighbor had just built a new house in the woods in the summer and he was having trees coming down on his house. He came down on the tractor to ask Dad and I if we could help him take down 7 trees that were coming down on his house. The ground had thawed and there was so much water laying around and the 60 mph winds were uprooting some big trees. We had to walk up to his house as we couldn't get the truck through even where his tractor came through. We took down all 7 trees that day, we could only stay out about 15-20 minutes with a towel wrapped around our face so we could breathe, the air was so cold and the wind so hard you couldn't inhale without the towel over your nose. When we finished it was nearly dark and we started home as we were walking down the road a gust of wind hit me and sent me head over teakettle into a snowdrift, Dad helped me get out and we got to the house as quick as we could. We were both frozen and glad to get in by the woodburner, we warmed up and made 1 more trip to the barn to check on the animals and take them more water. It was 4 days before we got out in the truck to go anywhere, I remember driving down the road and it seemed like you were driving through a tunnel the snow was so high on the sides of the road. So after that long story im my mind and from what I remember this warm winter is nothing like that one because we had alot of snow and cold prior to the blizzard, just the typical January thaw that came earlier than usual.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was working as a Columbus Police Officer and worked 12hr shifts to make up for the ones that could not make it to work. Then special duty at krogers (for double pay) and back on duty. My house was being built at the time and my basement walls are still not right. There was no electric for two weeks and ice was three feet thick in the basement. Snow was almost to the top of electric poles, I bought a generator when I moved in and to this day when we loose electric I am fine neighbors get cold but not me. I also only own 4x4 vehicles, country living costs.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Appears the shroom man remembers well look at this,Thanks Goodness we don't have any like that now.Global warming?

http://www.ohiohistory.org/etcetera/exhibits/swio/pages/content/1977_coldWave.htm


Be sure to click the top link on the upper left hand side and read about the wave on Lake Erie in 1882.Weird happening for sure.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

We moved "out in the country" in 1973 and had a driveway about 100 yds long, I vividly remember Dad waking me up at 5 Am many mornings so I could help him shovel the snow drifts in order for him to get out to go to work. He worked 10-12 hr days so the rule was I had to have the drive cleared enough for him to get back in after work. Sure wish I would've had an XBOX, he certainly would've understood why I didn't have the driveway cleared for him.

When I tell my kids these stories from the '70s the response is always:
yeah right and you used to walk 5 miles uphill to and from school everyday. Guess you had to be there!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Many GOOD people helped their neighbors, and to just about everyone who wore (and those who now wear) various types of State and county uniforms you did (and still do !) an excellent job in "extremis". You the 1st responders and especially the salt truck drivers, God Bless you ALL !


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember That storm. Four of us borrowed 2 snowmobiles out of a garage that belonged to somone that was out of town. We used them to help get people stranded in their cars. We did return them when we were done and left a ten to replace the window we broke. Yea it did seem like that year was real mild up to that point. I don't really want another storm like that, but I got enough supplies to last us 6 months and a generator with fuel for 2 weeks.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Shroom; That X- Box 360 remark is one that most parents can relate to


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I still remember that storm got stuck at work for three days, when I did get home I spent all my time with the Catawba Fire Dept. in rescue mode, being one of two paramedics on the fire dept. they shuttled us all over the county on snowmobiles even delivered two baby's during that storm because the roads were drifted shut and people just couldn't get down the roads, and when they tried they always got stuck and we had to go recue them, remember several houses that burn't to the ground because we couldn't get the engines out on the road to get to the residences.

Too many things we take for granted sent me a wake up call during that storm, now I try to be prepared for anything.

Doc


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

5Cent said:


> Sorry guys, but I do. I love snow and winter. It's all about one's level of preparedness......I am prepared with backup heating capabilites, electricity and survival goodies if needed. What I do not want to see is other people suffer from it, but from my standpoint.....DUMP IT


I'm with you. As a dispatcher I have to go to work no matter what. A few years ago I had my iPod in video mode and took video of the conditions and an ODOT plow in the ditch. I think I will have to dig that up!

I remember during the Bo78 the National Guard came out in a huge truck (to my 11 year old eyes) and took her to work at the hospital.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I was a freshman at Akron U. and was on my way to school when I heard on the radio they had closed down. It took me 2.5 hrs to return the 16 miles back home. I had a '71 Dodge Demon with real snow tires and a lot of weight in the trunk and I'm still amazed at some of the snow I was able to get that car through on the way home.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i remember the blizzard.was a senior and was looking forward to graduation,which did get delayed a few days.
the small town i grew up in had a small grocery and was running very low on food.several of us went out to some of the local dairy farmers with empty clean jugs to get milk to bring into town.the local doctor made up cards to be given with each gallon so you could make sure it would be safe to drink.it seemed that everybody helped everybody to get through.if another one would hit i feel that won't be happening.the storm may be the same but,the people will be alot differant.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember it,but can't remember what month the blizzard hit.Anyone know what month it hit?
And was it the winter of 77 the ohio river froze over.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Stampede said:


> I remember it,but can't remember what month the blizzard hit.Anyone know what month it hit?
> And was it the winter of 77 the ohio river froze over.


The great blizzard struck the Ohio Valley & Great Lakes from January 2527, 1978. According to wikipedia, "The 28.28 inches (958 millibars) barometric pressure measurement recorded in Cleveland, Ohio was the lowest non-tropical atmospheric pressure ever recorded in the mainland United States until the Upper Midwest Storm of October 26, 2010 (28.20" measured at 5:13PM CDT at Bigfork Municipal Airport, Bigfork, MN)."

The Ohio River froze 12" thick in January, 1977.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I had several paper routes back in 1978. My dad was a newspaper nut and he insisted I deliver my papers even though the Beacon Journal announced on the radio not to go out and deliver.
My mom and dad helped me deliver them, well my mom did. 
We loaded then up in the back of the pickup and dad drove up the streets while I took one side of the road while mom took the other.The wind and cold cracked my lip and I bled over the last 30 newspapaers or so.
I delivered them anyways with the biohazard all over the front page.
I got some good tips the next Saturday when collecting my money.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I remember the "blizzard of 77". I was living in the suburbs of Buffalo. I made it home from UB by smartly leaving prior to the school officially closing. Others were stuck there for a week. At home, it was constant 60 mph winds, snow, -10F, and zero visibility for days, even dark during the day. Was the world coming to an end? Oh well, we had plenty of food, beer, and gas for the snowblower. No one would dare step outside since you couldn't see or breathe. When it finally let up, there was at least 6' of snow blanketing houses, cars, and everything else, with drifts that consumed houses! It took days to clear the driveway with our 9 hp blower and person to cut the snow down to manageable height. Many shoveled roofs out of fear of collapse. Eventually (after 4 or 5days if I recall), a large national guard front end loader finally cut a path down our street. Dragging buried cars out of the way by lining them up in nearby field. It was a few more days before the driving ban was lifted. Western NY was a disaster zone. Some didn't find their vehicles in the city until the snow melted in the spring as they were towed and piled up in city parks and golf courses. Normal life and work resumed after a few weeks. Stranded people, given hospitality everywhere, found their way home. A policeman on a snowmobile took me to work at the drug store to supply those in need. I slept there a few nights until getting a return ride home. It will never be forgotten.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's a few pics I found from the '78 blizzard. a couple buddies and I actually went ice fishing the morning it hit. it took us 4.5hrs. to get back home from Mouse Is. normally about a 40min. ride. talk about a "white out".


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was only 11 but I remember school being out for a few weeks, the snow drifts, my mom insisting that I keep my socks on and a Aunt and Uncle who walked to our house(only lived down the street) but they had no heat because theres was ran by electric.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

If I remember correctly just several hundred ft past the SR 72 (S Limestone St) and I 70 interchange just S of Springfield 2 people in a car slid off the right hand side of the rd and got stuck after ODOT was forced to abandon any more attempts to keep the ice covered single lane open. As far as the Sheriff`s Dept could later figure out they managed to keep the car running till the gas was gone. At some time later the older gentleman died, probabily in his sleep. The other younger guy rolled down his window and clawwed his way out thru the snow drift in the height of the blizzard, became disorientated, and tried to move East along a tree line rather than going South, where several occupied houses were within 200` of the highway. His body was found in mid May about 2000` from where he had left the car, still partially buried in the last of the snow that claimed his life also.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Wasnt around but I have seen pictures and hears stories.

My dad tells a story that hea was working at nestles in marysville as a maintainece worker, he had a 3/4 ton dodge 4x4 and was at work when the storm hit. They loaded the truck with something like 1,000 pounds of sugar and he was shuttleling people home that were stuck at work 2 to 3 people at a time. One one of his runs he was flagged down by a city police officer, was asked what the hell are you doing? After giveing him the details he asked dad to clear the way so he could get to an elderly couple that was stuck with no heat and needed help. He got the officer to the house and then escorted them to the fire station. He then continued taking people home and even doing deliveries of supplies to homes, said he was at it for almost 12 hours before he got home himself and then didnt leave for a few days. I like winter and cold as much as the next guy but dont want anything like that


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I forget if it was '78 or '79 that I called the Year of the Piles because of all the snow over several weeks.

People had dragged their Christmas trees to the curb when the snow began. The trees got buried when people cleared their driveways, and remained buried as more and more snow piled up. Then, in April, the snow finally melted, and there were the Christmas trees, sitting on the curbs while daffodils were blooming.


----------

